# Other Programming > AJAX >  Tree Control within Grid Control using AJAX

## Tiny

Hi,
I need a tree control inside a grid control, i.e.., every node of the tree should be a row in the grid control.
I want to implemented this using AJAX. Please let me know how this has to be implemented.
tiny

----------

